
Observations re packet socket exploit - gbrown_
http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/observations-re-socket-packet-exploit
======
tptacek
That observation about KASLR is pretty orthodox in the systems security world:
KASLR might have some utility against remote attackers, but is hopeless
against local attackers.

